# Sandrin Nakiri Knife



## rexster314 (Jul 19, 2019)

This was offered up on Kickstarter a couple of months ago. I'm a sucker for knives and the buy in was reasonable. It arrived several says ago, and it has the appearance of a great knife. It arrived crazy sharp. I've used it to slice up some vegetables for the trinity and it performed very well. Flexible tungsten carbide. We shall see what happens in the long run


----------



## Durge (Jul 27, 2019)

Wow, I've been following this knife closely, and have really wanted to see a review on it. There isn't a single review of the knife on Youtube yet (aside from the advertisement). And as far as I'm aware, you are the first person not associated with Sandrin to post anything about the knife while in possession of it. I'd really love to hear any updates on this! I'm a knife fanatic and collector myself.


----------



## rexster314 (Jul 27, 2019)

I said I was a sucker for knives. I've got that big Serbian style knife, a couple of Bokashi knives, a Damascus santoku I got off eBay, and a small Damascus paring knife. The Sandrin knife is my latest. It's without a doubt the sharpest on on delivery of all the others. It's a light knife, the handle is reasonably comfortable, and can cut paper thin unpeeled tomatoes straight out of the box. My wife loves it. I actually contacted the company for information on the correct sharpening angle and received the info the same day. Not bad customer service for a fairly new company


----------

